

ArcGIS Online supports GeoJSON - gavreh
http://blogs.esri.com/esri/arcgis/2014/12/16/arcgis-online-geojson/

======
jwasilgeo
nice! now i can use GeoJSON A-N-Y-W-H-E-R-E!!

